# GARGANTUA!!!



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been studying Frogman's hunting slingshots and his hunting posts and really admire his expertise. So I decided to do -- in a really big way -- something like his style.

This monster is huge. I could not bring myself to de-bark it because the bark was so attractive. It is some kind of oak, but I don't know what kind. I know it is oak though because it had oak leaves hanging off it when I cut it, LOL. This was in a brush pile at the park where I hang out and do my fishing and walking.










I treated the bark against the elements with linseed oil and wipe-on varnish. And I used some tubing from Jmplsnt that he gave me a long time ago. The stuff lasts forever -- thousands of shots. It's too bad, however, that I'm not able to shoot this thing. I cut the tubes long, the way Frogman does, and it is meant to shoot butterfly style. I shot this way fairly well for 3 shots, then I got fork hits and flyers all over the place because I just can't hold onto the pouch any more. Last summer I was shooting with Jmp's "Bad Boy" in butterfly style with the same tubes cut 3 inches shorter, with no problems.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And here it is with the "Bad Boy" -- an extremely mannish fork in its own right.









I still like this fork. I think it looks real primitive and bada$. If somebody wants to trade me some ammo or another slingshot for it, I'm open to a trade. But you better have big hands.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very chunky fork, nice work! I really enjoy seeing all your posts.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Darn my feeble little hands... Good job! Cant wait till the weather clears up around here and I can venture on over to my favorite island and collect me some forks.

Frogman does fine work, I can see why you wanted to try and replicate it! I have to try his setup myself one of these days, I like butterfly but never tried with big tubes

Cheers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like this one!


----------



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

hello DH 
sorry for the stupid question but i have to ask it.
how did you attach the tubes to the fork?
thank you and sorry again


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

OK DH !!! Now that's a real fork, kind of on the small side though.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats one big fork, I like it, I have been liking bark on naturals alot lately. Never took it off as a kid so why now? Shoots the same on or off.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ForkHit said:


> hello DH
> sorry for the stupid question but i have to ask it.
> how did you attach the tubes to the fork?
> thank you and sorry again


It's called the ball-in-tube method. You can find more on this forum about it. Only I just rounded off one end of a dowel and inserted it into the end of the tubes.
That certainly wasn't a stupid question.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's an awesome slingshot.
Martin


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I will trade with you for either. Let me know your taste's and we will swap


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> This monster is huge. I could not bring myself to de-bark it because the bark was so attractive. It is some kind of oak, but I don't know what kind. I know it is oak though because it had oak leaves hanging off it when I cut it, LOL.


How do you know it wasn't some other kind of tree camouflaged as a oak?
















Very cool, Hiker!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, you've been busy the past few days Mr. Bill. As with all your other projects I like this one.

Fork hits have never been much of a problem for me (only when I loose my grip on my pouch) but I do believe the bark will shield and protect the real wood from projectile strikes.

If I didn't know any better and was asked to identify the maker of "Gargantua" I would say Frogman, so I feel you've done a good job replicating his work. As for the other one, I don't know who made it. Looks solid, though. BTW that's the second tabbed slingshot I ever made!

I'm not a huge butterfly shooter myself but I do believe it's viable. As my physical fitness continues to improve (down 21 pounds the past two months through diet and exercise) I feel I will be capable of more manly exploits. I also don't see myself becoming a diehard follower of that method as I am quite happy with the shorter chained rubber bands.

I am seeing a lot of bark-on slingshots lately and will be turning some out after completing my current project, a full-size Putz from a fine salvaged white oak board from an old tear-down house on my property. This piece, Philly's 10-minute Monster, and of course Frogman's work have really piqued my interest in them whereas before I confess to having none.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks great, I also like the BAD BOY too


----------

